
Ask HN: As a U.S. developer, how do I transition to working abroad? - every_other
I’m a mid-level web developer (three years full time, full stack, agency work, around four years part time work and college before that). My family and I are wanting to transition eventually to living, at least for awhile, outside the US. We are open in terms of location but I need a reasonable salary (adjusted for local cost of living) and health benefits for my family and myself.<p>Are there opportunities out there for something like this? I don’t think it would be particularly difficult for me to transition to a new job domestically but I really have no idea where to start with the process of looking abroad. Any advice is appreciated.
======
hashnsalt
If you are interested in working for the tech giants, almost all of them have
offices abroad (Google, FB, etc.). Or you could look at the Ubers and Airbnbs
in other countries, like Blablacar in France or Booking.com in the
Netherlands. I assume they all pay well (I know Booking.com does). I recently
interviewed at Booking.com and they have a fantastic developer-led culture.

~~~
every_other
Thanks for the info, good suggestions!

